# one eye open one eye closed



## Scoffy20 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi guys, 

So just to let everyone and anyone who has been reading my posts and are familiar with what I have been experiencing so far with Rex, things have got a lot better. Thanks to everyones advice and tips, hes on a regular schedule for lighting/heating, he's eating right and well, gets daily soaks, and now that ive been "letting him be" he seems to be more sociable and relaxed. That being said brings me to this thread topic.

With in the last week I've notice Rex has started to keep his left eye closed or squinted most of the time unless he's moving about a lot. Also he I've seen him itch it maybe a handful of times. I've read topics similar to this about how it could be dry substrate or dehydration. He has repti bark substrate that isn't really dusty or super dry. That being said doesn't mean he might not of gotten something in his eye. I've read of people medicating eyes of their pets with human eye drops say from a local drug store like cvs, duane reade, walgreens. IS this OK? should i try this or take him to the vet?


----------



## ascott (Jul 22, 2012)

I am happy to hear he is settled in some...I personally would not use a human eye drop on a reptile... can you get a magnifying glass and really look at the eye/eyeball and see if you can see anything lodged in there or scratches on the eyeball....if you can not see anything, I would be sure to drizzle warm water over his head/eyes while he is in his warm water soak...let the water flush out the eye area a bit....

If all fails, you can always use this ointment, I have heard it spoken of with great regard....

http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Terramycin-Eye-Ointment.html


----------

